# 2008 Deer hunt pictures



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok guys lets see the success photos from 2008 post your trophy here along with a quick story if you don't mind. I hope to have one to post before season is over. Lets here it. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------

